# Accucraft K36/K37 Electric - Availability - Quality?



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

I'm considering the purchase of an electric K36/K37. Are they any good? Are they reliable and do they run well? I guess in comparison to Spectrums as all my engines are 1:20.3 Bachmanns. Unfortunately, Bachmann doesn't make anything bigger than a K27.

A K36 sold on eBay a few months ago for $3K. Gold Coast Station had a K37 that they sold last month. Silver State trains sold one last year, so they do become available every few months. No urgency because I'm upgrading my RR to be able to run Accucraft trains as they seem to require better track work. I'll use my friends Berlyn K36 to test my track. I assume if his train works an Accucraft will as well. I expect to complete the track upgrade by July 4th.

Your advice on the K36/37 is much appreciated.

Thanks

Ed


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

While the big engines look great, they need near perfect track for running. The wheel flanges on LGB, Aristocraft, USA Trains, HLW are large and keep these trains on poorly laid track. Not so for the nice big engines, wheel flanges are to scale and engines can derail on uneven track.
Weather plays an important part in outdoor track as in areas that freeze, track will move in all directions and be uneven. 
Indoors would not be an issue, but big curves can be.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

I have an Accucraft K-28. For several years after I bought it, I could not get it around my outdoor layout without derailing. I'd not had any problems with my Accucraft K-27.

While visiting a layout in Arizona, I saw a K-28 running without any problems. I talked to the owner and he said that he had removed some of the springs to soften the suspension. When I got home I removed 2 of the 3 springs in the mount where the axles go through the frame. I did this for all four driver axles. Now it runs without problems.

I am using 10' diameter curves.

Whether this might help the bigger Ks, I don't know.

Chuck


----------



## cfra7 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi,

I found a new in box Accucraft K36 and paid $3,900 to get it. Now I just need to finish my track upgrade to handle the small flanges of the Accucraft engines. Wish me luck. If my track work isn't good enough I may be offering a great deal on a K36....

Thanks to everyone who responded

Sincerely,

Ed


----------

